# Price offers on good Mcintosh kit: MX406+MPM4000+MCD4000



## g7ignition (Oct 12, 2010)

Please give me the price offers on good Mcintosh kit: MX406+MPM4000+MCD4000

Also you may offer the price for any of this units.

All cables for MX406 are included(bus,power supply and optics)

You may find my ebay feedback(100% good) since 2008 year on my same nickname "g7ignition".

http://www.ebay.com/usr/g7ignition

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByFoQqckkHEVVkZvTi1NbFR1Rjg

Anyone may look condition on big photos.
Will be glad to answer your questions.
My regards!

Shipping to ANY point of Earth with USPS (EMS) Express mail very well packed.
PayPal payment .


----------



## g7ignition (Oct 12, 2010)

Any demonstration is possible: skype, whatsapp ,viber )


----------



## g7ignition (Oct 12, 2010)

mx406 700$
mpm4000 400$
mcd4000 -300$


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

There is no link to an eBay auction, simply linking to your reputation score will not suffice.

Thread closed!


----------

